

Show HN: My first book: Orchestrating Docker - shrikrishna
http://www.amazon.com/Orchestrating-Docker-Shrikrishna-Holla/dp/1783984783

======
chatmasta
Congrats on publishing.

Since this is your first book, and you have no immediately obvious prior
published authority on the matter of Docker, I recommend you improve your
Amazon author profile.

Currently I see the book and think, "this looks good!" But then I ask, "wait
who is this guy, and why does he know so much about Docker?" Your author
profile should answer that question, but right now it's just a brief picture
of your personality. Sell yourself. Explain why you are the best person to
teach me about Docker.

Always establish your authority. :)

~~~
shrikrishna
Thanks for that tip! Will do.

------
sciurus
My first though on reading the title was "How can you write a book about
docker and orchestration now? The tech is too immature and evolving too
quickly." From the table of contents, it looks like the book doesn't actually
focus on orchestration.

    
    
      1: UNBOXING DOCKER
      Installing Docker
      OpenStack
      Inception: Build Docker in Docker
      Verifying Installation
      Useful tips
      Summary
    
      2: DOCKER CLI AND DOCKERFILE
      Docker terminologies
      Docker commands
      Running your own project
      Dockerfile
      Docker workflow - pull-use-modify-commit-push
      Automated Builds
      Summary
    
      3: CONFIGURING DOCKER CONTAINERS
      Constraining resources
      Managing data in containers with volumes
      Configuring Docker to use a different storage driver
      Configuring Docker's network settings
      Linking containers
      Summary
    
      4: AUTOMATION AND BEST PRACTICES
      Docker remote API
      Injecting processes into containers with the Docker execute command
      Service discovery
      Security
      Summary
    
      5: FRIENDS OF DOCKER
      Using Docker with Chef and Puppet
      Setting up an apt-cacher
      Setting up your own mini-Heroku
      Setting up a highly available service
      Summary
    

I found the table of contents at [https://www.packtpub.com/virtualization-and-
cloud/orchestrat...](https://www.packtpub.com/virtualization-and-
cloud/orchestrating-docker)

~~~
shrikrishna
That is true. This is more of a book about Docker than about orchestration.
The naming is unfortunate, and something that I did not have control on.

~~~
sciurus
Okay, I understand now. Congratulations on being published! I'm sure it was a
lot of hard work to write this.

